# What's for dinner?



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

give a shout about what you're havin for dinner...

give me some ideas!..

Im thinkin chicken tacos tonight...

what're you eatin that you love?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 2, 2009)

mj brownies :hubba:.  We started without you, sorry!  I think 2 brownies provide all 2000 calories of an average daily diet .  If not, another 400-500 calories of alcohol will do it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

It's just me and the lil one this weekend...so either froz pizza or froz lasagna and garlic bread.  Not gonna cook for just the 2 of us.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

now that's what I call power food ART!! niiiice! 

hey dude..brownies and milk cover all the bases  (wheat group, milk group, fruit/vegetable group..chocolate is one of those two right?,)..

you might have to top it off with some taquitos (my fave)or something as your dinner wears off

Hey Mom: I watch a show called Americas Test kitchen where they rate all kinds of products and California Pizza Kitchen frozen pizzas were the winner, hands down...thier traditional pizza doesn't have sauce, only tomatoes wich makes for a real crispy crust that isn't doughy, soggy, or seem like it's on a wet cracker...buy an extra one to try..ya'll might like it!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

it's friday...which means he is taking me out or getting take out...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

I just so happen to be the cook in my castle, And tonight I am making  Flank steak wheels... cut a 2 1/2 in strip  about a ft. long or so and you take some bell pepper and fresh goat cheese, some spinach and onion and roll it into a wheel (Trader Joe's has em too) but I like to make em fresh....  some Chimichurri rice,and some garlic Naan bread from TJ's as well....   It is very fast and simple, takes about 35 min. to prepare and cook and BAM.....!  A delicious home cooked meal and what ever you prefer to drink      A good bottle of Cab does the trick for me:hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 2, 2009)

Ohhh I love the froz Margarita pizza from Cali Pizza Kitchen.  Topped with ripe tomatoes, mozzarella and parmesan cheeses and fresh basil.  Yummmmm!!

I just bought the cheap Tony's ones, 2 for $4 special.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 2, 2009)

Ah, yes...  

A Topic that goes hand in hand with imbibing marijuana...  I just pulled a steak out of the freezer to go along with a nice small tail piece of wild salmon...   It's SO nice I gotta fire up the grill and it's even cool enuf to bake a potato and not heat up the house too much...  NICE!   And I have some nice asparagus that I'll steam in a foil pack on the grill with a little butter & salt and pepper too...   Mmmmmm....    

What are you having, Superbaby?  

:baby: Maybe you should just stick to strained carrots...? :baby:

Peace!​


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 2, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> I watch a show called Americas Test kitchen where they rate all kinds of products and California Pizza Kitchen frozen pizzas were the winner, hands down...thier traditional pizza doesn't have sauce, only tomatoes wich makes for a real crispy crust that isn't doughy, soggy, or seem like it's on a wet cracker...buy an extra one to try..ya'll might like it!



Yo Superbaby...

I saw that episode too...    I think the California Pizza Kitchen pizza that they liked best was what they call the "Crispy Thin Crust 'Sicilian' and 'Pepperoni" pizzas.  And they are pretty good for frozen pie...  They have a crispy thin cracker style crust that you usually only find at coal oven pizzarias like Grimaldi's in Brooklyn...

Peace!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

I love that show...Chris Kimball is such a NERD!! love that dude!!..They also tasted hot dogs and now, thanks to them, I am a convert to Nathan's hot dogs...

anyway, I think that I'm leanin towards chicken tacos..the ol' lady luvs em...fresh chicken breast with seasoning that Lowrys makes just for chicken tacos..crispy shells, cold fresh tomatos, nice iceberg lettuce, sour cream and fresh grated sharp cheddar.....with the Mexican rice....

if you're doin the Salmon on the grill,  they JUST did that on the Test Kitchen earlier this week!LOL


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

I only eat kosher hot dogs..nathans or hebrew national...or nothing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

Fresh Deer tenderloins with new potatoes cooked in fresh green beans and fried apples.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

it was funny..on the show they tasted like 6 or 7 hot dogs...After tasting Nathans, some people basically said, "this is over..these win"..out of the 30 people in the audience, 28 picked Nathans HANDS DOWN...(totally unbiased show..not sponsored by anybody..on public TV..and they have really well conducted tests by average folks)..

I love a half of a Nathan's hot dog (30 grams of fat in ONE) late at night drenched in spicy mustard with an ice cold root beer...good times

Venison huh Ozzy? a little gamey for my taste, but I've only had it once, so I'm sure there are some good ways to prepare it


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

:hitchair: didn't read you were talking about Hot Dogs as for Me has to be All Beef.

As long as the meat was treated right you should no have a gamey taste. I usually have my deer butcher and in the freezer within 4 hrs of being harvested.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

do you hunt it yourself?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

Hunt, gut, drag, skin and butcher. Started tanning hids last year.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

that's deep...totally cool though...

I've never hunted, but I feel like everyone that eats meat should do it at one point or another...connect with the thing that's giving up it's life for my sustenance....

BTW...I had an Austrailian friend through high school...craziest dude I've ever known...you guys rock!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ohhhh..... dang Ozzy, now thats my kinda cookin boy


----------



## mr.determined (Oct 2, 2009)

heres a good one,its quick easy a god as can be.bubble pizza

get four pack pillsbury biscuits a block of mozzarella cheese, 2 cans ragu pizza sauce,2 bags of pepperonis ,and you can add toppings olives,onions,bacon ,sausage,ect...and last a 13x9 pan. take two cans of the biscuits and cut them into little chunks and cover the bottom of the pan.pour the sauce,the put a layer of the pepperroni,then the cheese and topping if you like. turn the oven on 420 bake(stoner temp setting) and cook for 20 minutes and then check if the biscuits are cooked completely .smoke a bowl then enjoy. the shooping list i wrote is for two 13x9 pans.belive me you probably want to make both,stuff is good.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

whenever  I hear the word butcher I think of the movie into the wild and him trying to get that meat dried...


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok mr. Herb Nerd...I see that and I'll raise you this one...

Take a can of Stag Chili and melt a 2" block of Velveeta in that puppy...then comes the Scoops corn chips (made just like a lil spoon..scoops up plenty o dip..)..

try that one on for size


----------



## mr.determined (Oct 2, 2009)

cmd...much quicker,and still very good eating.i think i want chili tonight.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a friend coming over later.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 3, 2009)

well, ya'll...I think that tonight, it'll be ribeye steaks on the grill out back with baked potatoes and chive garlic butter...

note:  I usually get New York strip steak cuz there is more meat and less fat, but the marbling on the ribeye is just calling me..it cooks up sooo juicy..almost greazy it's so good! AND, I've never bothered to make any special type of butter, so that should enhance it a bit as well...

speak on it folks! it's Saturday night...what's for dinner?!!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

We are going to the Inlaws for dinner tonite...   Probably BBQ chicked and smashed taters like.....everytime    atleast they like to smoke bud


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

hmm tonight... I have fresh salsa I made with fire roasted peppers and organic tortilla chips from TJ...with it I may make baked potatos.. I will make some quick chili with turkey meat, tomato sauce, jalepeno garlic, onion, pinto beans, black beans, and kidney beans.. I will also put out chopped green onions, low fat SC, and maybe some turkey bacon if hubby wants that too.. and as always a salad.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 3, 2009)

Froz lasagna, had the froz pizza last night.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 3, 2009)

Florentine Meatloaf Muffins (has fresh spinach, onions, garlic, mozzarella and parmesan cheese and CANNA BUTTER inside it). Unbelievably tasty (even my hubby "the math dude" who hates spinach, likes this) I like the 4 hour buzz it comes with as much as the taste of the meatloaf!

You make 'em like regular meatloaf, but use stovetop stuffing instead of bread crumbs, and add the cheeses and spinach and the canna butter to the mixture before putting them in muffin tins and baking them.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 3, 2009)

2 dog...comin thru!!...chili with sour cream and bacon? That's what the freak I'm talkin about!! I'm all over that one!! That would be a KILLER game day lunch...!!

And _really_, Mohave?..I mean _really_? Three words: I'm making that...period...looks soo good..Is there a recipe that you'd be willing to give out on that on?..The wife gave a giant grin and has been bugging me for meatloaf......


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

momama that looks good but so off my diet...I bet I could make a healthy version tho. hmmmmmmmmm

I bought some vegan butter today..I cannot believe how creamy it is I bought it because it tastes better...

hubby will also load his with cheese...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well plans have changed, wifey is to tired and doesnt want to leave the house,  looks like im ordering pizza


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

I just Sparked up a fatty :ccc:  probably not safe to keep reading about all this good food now, unless I wanna gain another 10 lbs tonight


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

that pizza is gonna get enhaled...lmao..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ohhh for sure, I have a fierce case of the munchies already....  this pizza wont stand a chance


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 3, 2009)

2 Dog, you're so right--you can make meatloaf as healthy as you want to, or as unhealthy as you want to. We use 96% extra lean beef and also ground pork tenderloin or ground 96% turkey. Whatever we can get. You don't have to use much cheese to make it taste cheesy. But we normally use LIGHT cheese anyway, from Trader Joe's. The only really bad bad thing is the pot butter, but you could make up a batch of canola cannabis oil or extra virgin olive oil cannabis oil and use that to moisten the meat. And you don't have to use Stove top--you can use whole grain bread, dry it in the oven and just grind it to crumbs. We do it both "healthy" and "unhealthy"--they both taste good, but the unhealthy one is a bit better. So you don't do one night of "NO DIET" cooking? That's how we stay sane! It's all in the amounts eaten. When we do healthy--I make hubby drink a glass of low sodium V-8 juice to start filling his stomach, and keep him talking so he chews more and eats slower. ROFL! I also cook a very low-carb pasta that's truly fantastic--check it out on a web search: Fiber Gourmet Light Pasta. Standard pasta has 210 calories per serving, and this stuff has only 130 calories, plus it has 18 grams of fiber! So you can cut 40% of the calories by using this type of pasta. It goes well with fresh veggies and the meatloaf. We also grille asparagus with just a spritz of olive oil on it--they are yummy!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

awesome thank you! I have been buying the wheat pasta from td's...but having been eating much carbs.. I will check that out thanks momama!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 3, 2009)

lima's bean cornbread with cheese burgers here. and baked pears. and Bong hits for appitizers


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 3, 2009)

baked pears?...somethin' like sliced and in the oven with butter and cinnamon or somethin?


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 3, 2009)

well i'm not going all out on dinner tonight, but for lunch (just my lunch btw, there was only one sandwhich) today i made a turkey sandwhich with 5 strips of bacon piled on top. after that, i shredded mozzarella and cheddar cheese and threw a biiiig mound of that on top along with some onions. i popped that in the toaster oven and spread some crushed garlic on top of the other slice of bread and put that in too. i took the extra slice out early and spread mayo and ranch on it, and then squirted barbecue sauce and mustard on top of the cheese while it was still toasting. then i waited for the heaping mound of cheese to fully melt, and i took it out. after that, i threw on lettuce, a sliced cherry tomato and part of a bell pepper, and sealed the deal. 

BUT WAIT!!!!!!

I wasn't done yet. To top it off, i threw about 3/4 of a pint of haagen-daz cherry vanilla ice cream into the blender and poured in some milk, and made a milkshake. there were about two cups full, and after sitting down at the tv to eat while watching mythbusters (great show btw), i was very, very satisfied. 

P.S. i would venture to say that the sandwich weighed around 1.5 pounds.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

smot u may not want dinner after all that..or maybe somethin light..lol


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 4, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Florentine Meatloaf Muffins (has fresh spinach, onions, garlic, mozzarella and parmesan cheese and CANNA BUTTER inside it). Unbelievably tasty (even my hubby "the math dude" who hates spinach, likes this) I like the 4 hour buzz it comes with as much as the taste of the meatloaf!
> 
> You make 'em like regular meatloaf, but use stovetop stuffing instead of bread crumbs, and add the cheeses and spinach and the canna butter to the mixture before putting them in muffin tins and baking them.



Wow, MM!  I'm going to print that picture and eat it :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

ribs!  cooked by me.    taters, steamed broccoli, and pumpkin cookies for desset.

craving frito pie, this gloomy weather has me excited about fall.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 4, 2009)

frito pie? sounds interesting....what is that?


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been Jonesin for some humungus sausages with onions, green peppers, hot peppers, mushrooms and cheese, all in a bun with some mustard on top...

Tomorrow.

Tonight, I have leftover pork/chicken gumbo on rice to finish off. I'll slide some broccoli with cheese sauce and some cornbread up next to it to even out the plate with a side of ice cold milk.

I want to do the sausages....hehehe, but the leftovers have to be eaten! Damn!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

Frito pie is a dish made from chili, cheese, and corn chips.  Then you bake it in the oven...yumyum.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 4, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Frito pie is a dish made from chili, cheese, and corn chips. Then you bake it in the oven...yumyum.


 
Is this close to what you do SM?

*Frito Pie*

1 (15 oz.) can chili, no beans
1 (15 oz.) can chili with beans
3/4 c. water
2/3 of a 12 oz. pkg. Fritos original corn chips
1 c. chopped onion
1 c. diced hot peppers
3/4 lb. cheddar cheese, grated
1 (16 oz.) carton sour cream

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Spray 1 1/2 to 2 quart casserole with Pam. 

In saucepan, combine both cans of chili and water; heat to boiling, stirring occasionally. 

Place 1/2 of the corn chips in bottom of prepared casserole. Cover with half the chili mixture. Sprinkle with 1/2 cup onion, 1/2 cup of hot peppers and half the grated cheese. 

Repeat layers, ending with grated cheese. Bake for 25 minutes or until heated through. Serves 4 to 6. 

After wedges of pie are cut, top each with a BIG tablespoon of sour cream.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

oh shoot guys just make a frito boat...throw some fritos in a bowl put some chili on it and some shredded cheese and microwave..add a dollop of SC at end if desired..way easy..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I've been Jonesin for some humungus sausages with onions, green peppers, hot peppers, mushrooms and cheese, all in a bun with some mustard on top...
> 
> Tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 
hmm I bought some jalepeno pepper chicken  sausage from TJ's...making me want to cook it stoney...u can come for dinner! I am going to stir fry it with veggies and serve it over rice.


----------



## ishnish (Oct 4, 2009)

WOW....  I'm hanging out in this thread more often..!
:watchplant:
pull'n up a chair...
	:huh:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 4, 2009)

soo nice 2dogggg.....

I'm thinkin' that when I get back from the gym, it might be chili-cheese with corn chips plus football multipled by a bong hit divided by quiet house = good times


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

my friend from HS introduced me to those chili boats...hmm good.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> soo nice 2dogggg.....
> 
> I'm thinkin' that when I get back from the gym, it might be chili-cheese with corn chips plus football multipled by a bong hit divided by quiet house = good times


 
my house is silent. just me and Ruby (chiweenie) hubby took all the others to his friends for the day. football I am guessing? lmao.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 4, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> baked pears?...somethin' like sliced and in the oven with butter and cinnamon or somethin?


 
Core the Pear with out cutting all the way thru fill center(cored out area) with butter(canna butter:hubba: ) and cinnamon bake at 325*-350* til toothpick slides in and out easily


----------



## Smot_poker (Oct 4, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> smot u may not want dinner after all that..or maybe somethin light..lol


yeah i skipped dinner and just had some carrot cake and ice cream for dessert. 

jeez that sandwich was soooooo good.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

I ended up going to the inlaws tonight instead, and low and behold..... we had some slammin taco's    I was shocked !   Ohh ...and the usual... I snuck wifeys dad away to split fire wood and smoke a doob


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 4, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Is this close to what you do SM?
> 
> *Frito Pie*
> 
> ...


 
Nah, I am pretty picky and don't do onions, peppers or sour cream.  Mine really is just layers of chili, chips and cheese...  

Easy as pie....bwahahahahahahahahaa!!  :giggle:


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 4, 2009)

!00 %  stoner snack


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have just enough butter to do the pears AND a batch of cookies...extremely solid call...me, I _would _take all the onions etc. on the Frito pie....

But tonight..alas..I was soo uninspired..just grilled a chicken breast with some rice...

The problem is that I have to stop eating soo much late at night...I have already eaten an ice cream bar, a fluffernutter sandwich, and a root beer...and I'm thinkin' on some tacos next!! Bad Superbaby


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I had a baked potato...sooo filling. I piled onions. green and white, garlic, a bit of lowfat cheese and come homemade chili on top...I am so full. I dont understand how people have a potato as a side to me it is a meal


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 5, 2009)

you love your chili huh?

I'm gonna do something like that....

I was just thinking that I could try my pressure cooker out for boiling potatoes...it's supposed to cook a raw potato in like 7 minutes, but so far all I use it for is butter...

(works too well, but that's another story)

see? What'd I tell ya? I just had a leftover chicken taco, now I'm making the rest of the gingerbread dough for four cookies...

like the Mask:"SOMEBODY STOP MEH!"

It's always like this when I make butter though..eating at night like a total stoner...I'll be good again when it's gone...

but until then:"Please suh...can I have sum more?"


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

well..I do like my cooking. and I am trying to eat stuff I make so I know what is in it. KWIM? on another note. I am losing more weight and I think my tolerance for weed may have gone down a bit..or maybe the weed I am growing is just that much better lol....seriously tho you think thats possible cmd?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

sometimes I have low iron so dr said lots of beans..yay me.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Nah, I am pretty picky and don't do onions, peppers or sour cream. Mine really is just layers of chili, chips and cheese...
> 
> Easy as pie....bwahahahahahahahahaa!! :giggle:


 
Hahahaahaha, yer killin me! I put hot peppers in everything but ice-cream!

I have "dicing days" where I prep 5 pounds of onion and peppers. Into the freezer in small baggies and no chopping for munchies! I love my freezer! 

I have a "Shepherd's Pie" area of the freezer where all the leftovers go. When there's enough, I make a shepherd's pie with mashed taters on top and ALL the leftovers in it with lots of gravy and cheese! NO food hits the trashcan in my house. hehe

I'm kind of like a goat. I eat anything and everything. I've only found a few foods in the world that I just can't develop a liking for.

Brussel Sprouts is one. I can eat them if cornered, but would rather not! Damn things are so bitter!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

OMG this is just wrong!

*I recently learned that folks from up north, particularly on the East Coast, put noodles in their chili!!!!!!  What's up with that?  It should be against the law.*


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 5, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> OMG this is just wrong!
> 
> *I recently learned that folks from up north, particularly on the East Coast, put noodles in their chili!!!!!! What's up with that? It should be against the law.*


 
Hahahaahaha, that would make it "Choodle"!

"I'll have the Choodle with Cheese, please!"


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 5, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Hahahaahaha, that would make it "Choodle"!
> 
> "I'll have the Choodle with Cheese, please!"


 
:spit: Oh Stoney, I needed that laugh.  Thanks.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 5, 2009)

yo 2dogg!!  The only factor I can see having an effect on your stoniness with respect to weight/diet is your body fat percentage...but honestly, I think you are just smoking some high grade, no?...

but either way, you are losing weight and smoking bomb...hello?..I wish I could say the same for both counts (lousy harvest...

My own saying (a twist of the classic): "you can never be too thin or have too much bomb!...you're rockin' it on both counts 2doggy...

That's too funny, Stoney, my Dad used to eat ANYTHING, rather than waste it also...I would stand there in amazement, as he would proclaim, between sips that, "this milk is good..see? only a few chunks!..

I think it is becuase _his_ parents saw the effects the Great Depression and were frugal as well, teaching him the value of conservation and not wasting stuff....



and no, I don't know what's for dinner yet...the wife LOVED the chicken parmesian that we had last week, but we agreed that when we eat something really good for a few nights a week, we play it out and don't enjoy it...soo, that'll have to wait....I'm thinking chicken fajitas....or there was a chicken scallion soup on Yahoo home page...hmmmmm


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

I dont know what I will make tonight..hmmm lately I have been really into wild rice with veggies...hmmm maybe some baked BBQ chicken. and a salad. or I may sautee peas in tomato sauce with garlic and onion...so many options isnt life great? I wanted to buy eggplant and make that but hubby doesnt like it...even tho last time I made it he seemed to munch it down no prb...hmm


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 5, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> yo 2dogg!! The only factor I can see having an effect on your stoniness with respect to weight/diet is your body fat percentage...but honestly, I think you are just smoking some high grade, no?...
> 
> but either way, you are losing weight and smoking bomb...hello?..I wish I could say the same for both counts (lousy harvest...
> 
> ...


 

I disagree about too thin...I have no desire to be a boobless stick. I like my curves I just want to be healthier. plus if I was that thin hubby would bail..he likes something to grab onto..his words. lol


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 5, 2009)

"boobless stick"? perish the thought!! 


As he says in the Pricess Bride, "there are a shortage of perfect breasts in this world..."...

we like curves here!! Whatever is natural and healthy, tends to look the best (especially to those that love us!), no?

That's funny 2dog...I was thinking about BBQ chicken with a baked potato...yeah, that's the verdict!..solid call 2D...


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 16, 2009)

Deluxe Cheeseburger Salad


 4 sesame seed hamburger bun tops    
 1 small red onion, divided   
 2 plum tomatoes   
 3/4 lb lean ground beef   
 1/2 cup finely diced dill pickles   
 3/4 cup ketchup   
 1 tbsp yellow mustard   
 8 cups thinly sliced romaine lettuce   
 1 cup (4 oz)  shredded cheddar cheese  


Preheat oven to 425°F. Slice bun tops into 1/4-in. strips (if bun tops are very thick, slice bottoms off horizontally before slicing into strips). Arrange in a single layer on Large Bar Pan; bake 8-10 minutes or until lightly toasted. Remove to Stackable Cooling Rack; cool completely. 

Slice half of the onion crosswise into thin rings. Remove and discard stems from tomatoes; cut tomatoes into quarters lengthwise and slice crosswise using Utility Knife. Set onion and tomatoes aside. 

Cook ground beef in (8-in.) Sauté Pan over medium-high heat 5-7 minutes or until no longer pink, breaking beef into crumbles. Chop remaining onion half. Finely dice pickles using Utility Knife. In a suitable Bowl, combine chopped onion, pickles, ketchup and mustard. Add cooked ground beef; mix well.

To serve, arrange lettuce on large serving platter. Spoon beef mixture over lettuce. Top with cheese, tomatoes and sliced onion. Arrange hamburger bun croutons around edge of platter.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sooo funny..I was planning on griliing some cheeseburgers tonight, as we are having our "indian summer"...

I saw something on one of my cooking shows about hamburgers...to make a paste of milk and white bread and mix it with the ground beef...supposed to help the patty retain it's juiciness..having meat that 80/20 doesn't hurt either...

I'm going to show the wife your recipe Stoney...she loves salads like that!  Taco salad, nacho sald...you get the picture...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

Damn Stoney that looks deliciouse man    and I thought I was a chef  
I am gonna give my hand a try tonight at some fresh suhi, Im thinkin some spicey tuna hand rolls  :hubba:


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

In Japan, only Men are allowed to make sushi because Japanese believe tha women have oils on their hands that makes sushi taste "off"...

I personally have noticed no difference.

you can get the ingredients for spicy tuna roll at Whole Foods..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I put dijon mustard and a bit of blue cheese in my burgers...very moist and yummy.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I love shrimp and crab but I hate sushi...weird I know.


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

Ahhh, sweet Friday. I get a night off on Fridays, and dinner is what's on the restaurant menu!


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

what kind of restaraunt Mamma?


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 16, 2009)

CMD, we haven't picked yet. Always go somewhere new each week. Lots and lots and lots of great places to eat here in Vegas. Hard town on waistlines. ROFl!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Vegas *... very hard on my brain too :hubba: ....  ReHab


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sure you have a plethora of good places to choose from Mamma...let us know what the verdict was...


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 16, 2009)

I am just sitting down for some homemade Venison Fajitas...WORD 

I don't want to get sour cream on the keyboard...TTYL


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bambi Fajitas eh?



I kid, I kid....

There are a few other folks here that hunt and eat deer...prepare like steak, I assume?


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 17, 2009)

Many reasons why I hunt...I like to harvest my own red protien and it tastes great. We have a problem with car/deer in my state and a high population. So, I actually am doing a lot of people a favor. I also choose Archery as my method of harvest...little more sporting.


"The China man peed on my rug" the Dude


Take care!!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 17, 2009)

Archer, huh, Ucan? Wow!  And I hope you made the China man clean up that rug. <G>

Am I ambitious
Sportin the boom-bam bitches
The Dude, Jeff Bridges.

Dinner tonight: Pork Canneloni and salad (I usually make my own, but these came from Costco and look pretty good. Soon I will see if they match mine in taste or match the cardboard box in the garage's taste.)


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 17, 2009)

I had SOS and now I am drinking homemade blueberry dessert wine.



			
				cmd420 said:
			
		

> Bambi Fajitas eh?



You know what, that might be worth a shot right there. I think I might try that this winter. Thanks cmd420.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Oct 17, 2009)

Pork Canneloni...that sounds awesome, my mouth is watering 

I would say that yours would be way better...I have never had your cooking, but homemade is definately the way to go. Let us know if it turned to cardboard.

I had grilled Walleye (that I caught last night), Wild Rice and Brussel Sprouts from the garden. Washed down with a big glass of Chardonnay and some Bud:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 17, 2009)

We decided to go out tonite, i had an awesome Philly Cheese steak sandwich
2 pints of rickards red and a vodka martini, after that, when you get home,you cant get the joint rolled fast enough.


----------



## scatking (Oct 17, 2009)

rib eye on the grill, baked potato, salad  pretty basic but you never get tired of it

bake

finishing with real coke and a cigar


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 17, 2009)

I am starving..thinking about ordering the santa fe chicken salad from applebees...hmmmmmmm mexi ranch sauce....


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Oct 17, 2009)

Too lazy to cook tonite...  Big batch of spaghetti planned for tomorrow so we had take out from PF Chang's Jr. (Pei Wei )...  Mongolian Beef, Pei Wei Spicy Chicken and Steamed Veggies...   For corporate Chinese they really have a clue...

Bueno Appetito!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 17, 2009)

little Caesar Pizza pepperoni and pineapple


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 18, 2009)

Missed it yesterday, so here's what I had for supper:

Tazuna sushi, Gunkan maki, Futomaki, several types of Make sushi, several types of nigirizushi (including Hamachi, Ebi, Ika, Maguro and Sake), some tempura Grouper, shrimp, frogs legs and squash, and some coconut shrimp. Grilled young green beans, and Grilled Onions, broccoli and mushrooms.

A large container of hot saki of course and some mango ice cream for desert.

I was so full when I left on the drive home, I was about to bust.


----------



## d-link (Oct 19, 2009)

im having crispy chicken fillet cooked by my sister..and grilled fish..we were having a fun night because she is leaving 2 weeks from now!


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Jesus stoney was that dim sum? Homade chicken and hand stuffed red onion and sun dried tomato sausage gumbo made by the boss(my wife).


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Jesus stoney was that dim sum? Homemade chicken and hand stuffed red onion and sun dried tomato sausage gumbo made by the boss(my wife).


Ha! Nope. It's a place I go that has AYCE with about 50 items. Half of the items are sushi. Each of those items I had, I had two bites of. "One" is considered a not-so-good number in most Oriental countries, so having at least two of each item is considered the norm. I've never been to one that had this high of quality for such a little cost. They have four sushi chefs busting their butts filling everything up continuously. I get there about 5:30pm - 6:00pm and by 6:30pm, the place is packed. The mix of patrons is about 50-50 Oriental/Occidental. That tells it's own story. The same is said for the Mexican place I go. About half the clientele are Mexican. Again, that tells the story. Neither place has much "Americanized" food, and it's very, very clean and managed very well. The staff of both places are as nice as they can be, even to those who are not regulars.


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh i'm so there, first round is on me!


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 19, 2009)

Whatever hubs picks up on his way from work.  Prob chicken, mashed taters and fried okra.  The place has a Monday night special.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

I am making chicken n dumplings...it smells soo good hmmm...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wifey is making homade chili and cornbread right now  ....  It sure is good to be me today  

:ciao: *SM,,  2Dog.....   *How are you ladies this evening


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 19, 2009)

I had Chinese take-out. Shrimp and Scallops in Garlic Sauce and Hot and Sour Soup.

New place. I'll be going back there.

But now I have a craving for Chicken and Dumplings.....hehe


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey chris long time no chat missed ya buddy! I  am super great..chili and cornbread sounds great with this weather cold and rainy..wetherman never gets it right what do they pay them for anyways?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I had Chinese take-out. Shrimp and Scallops in Garlic Sauce and Hot and Sour Soup.
> 
> New place. I'll be going back there.
> 
> But now I have a craving for Chicken and Dumplings.....hehe


 
U know ur welcome anytime for din din...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

cmd I see ya superbaby!!! what u eating friend?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it'll be baked chicken and rice..I have some mix to put on chicken breasts...throw it in the oven and there ya go!....

I'm not really psyched for it tho..can you tell?

know what? I think I'm gonna some chili with chicken and cornbread...you guys rock!


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 19, 2009)

Stuffed  shells  and  sausage  , Also  made  a  pot  of  Chicken  soup


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm these sounds good...I want cornbread and honey for dessert..not gonna happen...lol with ice cold milk


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

My girlfriend just made the best home made mac n cheese ever!  A one pound block of cheese, farfalle noodles, diced onions, crumbs on top, and some random spices.  The most dank mac n cheese ever.  Almost taste like alfredo. 

I love chicken and dumplings too.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

chicken n dumplings..quickie recipe

In large non stick pan place boneless/skinless chicken breasts I made 5
2 cans creme of mushroom
1 can creme of chicken
1 can milk
salt to taste
garlic to taste
pepper to taste
1 bag frozen mixed veggies
1 diced white or yellow onion

sautee chicken til it breaks up into chunks, with onion and garlic, add soups and milk plus seasonings throw in veggies if frozen earlier if canned throw in towards the end. 


Dumplings made according to bisquick package I use pam on a ice cream scoop to drop the dough into low simmering pot then cook covered with lid for about 20 minutes..make sure it is low and just bubbling. sprinkly with parika I forgot too..lol


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

Good one 5Dog


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks tastes better than it looks and it looks better with paprika on it..I have a more in depth recipe but thsi one is easy one pan meal no big mess.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

If I leave my place now, will I make it in time ?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

Ill save u some! there is leftovers I always make some for the next day..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Good one 5Dog


 


5 Dog  :confused2: 

:rofl: ......  yer crackin me up mainharvest


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 19, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> My girlfriend just made the best home made mac n cheese ever! A one pound block of cheese, farfalle noodles, diced onions, crumbs on top, and some random spices. The most dank mac n cheese ever. Almost taste like alfredo.
> 
> I love chicken and dumplings too.


 
I saw a mac and cheese competition on the food channel..one of the finalists was like that except it had bacon as well...the winner was a lobster mac and cheese...I aint mad at that!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> 5 Dog :confused2:
> 
> :rofl: ...... yer crackin me up mainharvest


 
I have 5 not 2..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Overnight it to my place


Chris1974
420 smoke pot ln.
Dankville CA 42000


Thanks 2Dog


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

cant gaurantee it will be hot...Ill just have my attack pigeon swoop it over to you no one will intercept that stuff.


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

Attack Pigeons.......   

 Haa....  crazy woman


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

send him back with a clone tied to his leg...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey 2Dog, you should start an underground clone trade business with your pigeons.  You could have it go from East to West Coast and make millions.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

seriously...who would suspect? train them to fly in at night...You KNOW someone has done this...I bet they could carry baggies too...makes me want to train some. course wonder how often  a hawk would get the goods?


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yo, 2..I thought only bats flew at night..or is that a myth that us city boys heard?


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 19, 2009)

maybe you should use bald eagles


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

IDK...way to blow the fantasy cmd..lol...

they could sit next door and just hop over when the sun fell...:rofl: :laugh: :fly:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> maybe you should use bald eagles


 

tried that...they eat too much and are too hard to train..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

*2Dog... *have you heard of subcool's cut,  Space Dog ?  :hubba:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 19, 2009)

no I havent...sounds trippy lol...


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just read a lil about it the other day, I wanna get my paws on that one ! :hubba:    sorry cmd420  not tryin to jack ur thread brotha


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

ur grow room must be so full of different stage plants...I am waiting on my autos and sativ to finsih then I will be blooming the NL5 and growing Ice.


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 20, 2009)

jack away...just grow some good bud is all ya'll!

oh..and 2, if only bats fly at night, then hell..let's use bats!..

They've gotta be smarter than pigeons...

and with built in radar..talk about weed on a mission!

BTW, it was chili from a can with grilled chicken, diced onions and cheddar cheese added,  (with cornbread)  thank you..!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

and I use the poo....put a little camera on it...so awesome.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 20, 2009)

2DOG I rescued another Dog thought I should let you know!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

how exciting where did you find this one and what does it look like Cap?


----------



## captain1 (Oct 20, 2009)

She was a take away..... otherwise known in my state as a taken away from a fight home. If they have been found on a fight home or have been caught fighting mandatory death. Unless a stranger takes them away. Shes a sweetheart black with white toes pitty. 10 months old half starved to death much how I found captain silver teeth from lack of nutrients bones sticking out  ect..... I love them ugly and in need or I wont take them. I also foster pits with issues as long as its not human aggressive. So soon I will have a full ship with captain and now skipper!


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

very cool...my pitt was only 22 pounds when I adopted her now she weighs 45 so I understand what you mean about half starved..and that was afetr she was at the pound for almost a month..does yours have pink nails/toes/or chin? its so cute on Polly.


----------



## captain1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Center two toes one her front paws are white with pink nails and back paws are completly white with pink. All black otherwise. Crazy because captain is all white with black eyeliner! haha he looks like he has makeup on.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

sounds adorable...do they like each other?


----------



## captain1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Took a little but now they a stuck like glue. They are sleeping on each other as we speek snoring like pitties do..


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

awww so sweet. once they trust each other they fall in love quick...my pitt kept trying to carry my chiweenies around like puppies...that was a hard habit to break. they lay on top of her and lick her face so much for them being scared...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 20, 2009)

I was too tired/lazy to cook peanutbutter and applebutter sandwiches and 1/2 milk buuuuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrpppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice...thats a shake the room type of burp right there ozzy...


----------

